# Links - Ebenen ein- und ausblenden (Cursor)



## corona (18. April 2005)

Hallo,
habe ein kleines Problem:
ich hab mit Dreamweaver MX eine Seite erstellt. Dort habe ich verschiedene Kategorien aufgelistet. Ich will dass wenn man auf einer Kategorie klickt, eine Ebene erscheint, die die Informationen trägt und 5 andere Ebenen verschwinden.

Das habe ich auch hingekriegt. Sieht alles so aus (Auszug):
<a onClick="MM_showHideLayers('Layer1','','show','Layer2','','hide','Layer3','','hide','Layer4','','hide','Layer5','','hide','Layer6','','hide')">Clubs</a><br>
<a onClick="MM_showHideLayers('Layer1','','hide','Layer2','','show','Layer3','','hide','Layer4','','hide','Layer5','','hide','Layer6','','hide')">Cafes</a>
usw.

Mein Problem:
Dadurch dass ich kein href-Ziel habe, also <a href="seite.html"> sehen die links nicht als links aus. Zudem erscheint auch kein Link-Cursor wenn ich mit der Maus drüber fahre.

Weiß jemand wie ich das behebe? Wie kann ich denn bsp. sagen onMouseover="mach mir den Link-Cursor"?

Am besten wäre es dann noch wenn der Link, die Formatierungen von CSS kriegt, also hover etc..

Hoffe man hat verstanden was ich meine. Danke für jede Hilfe.
Grüsse
Corona


----------



## Maik (18. April 2005)

```
<a href="#" onClick="MM_showHideLayers('Layer1','','show','Layer2','','hide','Layer3','','hide','Layer4','','hide','Layer5','','hide','Layer6','','hide')">Clubs</a>
```
oder


```
<a href="javascript:MM_showHideLayers('Layer1','','show','Layer2','','hide','Layer3','','hide','Layer4','','hide','Layer5','','hide','Layer6','','hide')" onClick="MM_showHideLayers('Layer1','','show','Layer2','','hide','Layer3','','hide','Layer4','','hide','Layer5','','hide','Layer6','','hide')">Clubs</a>
```


----------

